# Snakes in a Theater!!!!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Two live diamondback rattlesnakes were released in an Arizona movie theater during a showing of the new film "Snakes on a Plane," according to Local 6 News.
Authorities said pranksters released the young venomous rattlesnakes in a dark theater at the AMC Desert Ridge near Tatum and Loop 101 in Phoenix.

The two snakes caused a panic in the dark theater, according to the report.

"That to me is very scary," herpetological association representative Tom Whiting said. "I would hate to be watching a movie about snakes and have a rattlesnake bite me."

Wranglers were called to collect the snakes, the report said.

No one was injured in the incident and, so far, the culprits have not been caught.

Officials believe the snakes were smuggled into the theater in backpacks.

"This thing is under someone's chair and they go to sit and they just push your foot in the air and startle it -- obviously all they got to do is startle this thing," Phoenix Herpetological Society spokesman Daniel Marchand said. "It's dark. They can't see you, you know that well. If it's scared, boom it strikes."

The snakes were released into the desert.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

what a great prank. wish I thought of that. wait I did think of that, just not dumb enough to do it. Besides rattle snakes are in short supply here in Michigan but we do have the deadly puff atter and fearsom garter snakes.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Probably the best part of the movie.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

haha! That's a pretty cool prank idea, but ide never ever do it.


----------

